# BlackRapid & Kirk clamp hook-up



## TexinAfrica (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm aware the technique of attaching the BlackRapid FastnR set screw to a 1" Kirk QRC clamp (or similar) has been discussed over the past few months and some of you have posted pictures (Neuro posted a few). I want to switch to a BR strap and I want some type of fast disconnect. However, I have two question:

1) By hanging your kit off the Kirk or similar AS style clamp, you are apparently totally trusting the clamp to stay fully tight - and therefore not to have any loosening of the the set screw that tightens the clamp. I'm trying to get comfortable with that but feel I would be constantly checking the set screw to be sure it's still tight. Please tell me this is not a concern and why...!

2) Assuming one buys in to the everlasting torque of the set screw as discussed above, why wouldn't it be better to use the 1.75" clamp as opposed to the 1"? The cost and the weight difference is minor - but the 'holding capacity' of the 1.75" should be much stronger. Is there any technical reason not to use the larger clamp?

I hope someone can convince me constant jostling and vibration would not loosen the screw that holds my expensive toys, and thus allow gravity to give me a free lesson in physics. Thanks.......... Tex in Luanda, Angola


----------



## TexinAfrica (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I understand the BR has a carabiner type device (sort of) that unhooks from the FastnR screw - but there times I want to be able to stitch to tripod or monopod mode quickly so I prefer to leave my Arca Swiss plates on the camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2013)

1) The screw knob on the clamp doesn't loosen on its own. It just doesn't. By positioning it so the knob is under the lens or away from your body, you avoid brushing against it (even that's unlikely to loosen it - when clamped down, it's tight). It's really not a concern, I tighten it and forget it. Note that the same cannot be said of the BR lug - that frequently came loose during use (before I switched to the AS plates and Kirk clamp w/ Loctite on the lug). 

2) The 1" clamp provides all the 'holding capacity' needed, even for a 1D X + 600mm f/4L IS II. The only reason not to use the 1.75" clamp (or the new RRS 1.5" clamp with the flat bottom) is that the 1" clamp is less bulky.


----------



## TexinAfrica (Feb 16, 2013)

OK - that helps. I think I will go that way alhough I suspect I'll develop Carpal Tunnel from continually checking. At least for a while.


----------



## jhenderson0107 (Feb 16, 2013)

Simply attach one half of an OP/TECH Uni-Loop to the camera strap lug or L-bracket and the other half to the sliding member of the BR strap. Click the strap members together after attaching the Arca clamp. This does not impede the utility of the BR strap whatsoever. 

This provides a fail-safe should the clamp ever loosen. I use this approach, but have never observed the Arca clamp to loosen unexpectedly. 

A little paranoia is normal.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 16, 2013)

i love this forum. I had the same question last night as I was switching my clamps to Arca Swiss clamps and lo and behold... here it is on the forum. Thanks to the OP and all the answers. That helps me out too.


----------



## TexinAfrica (Feb 16, 2013)

Uni-loop option sounds like a good '2nd parachute', at least until I gain some comfort with the clamp staying snug.
Good suggestion...!


----------



## Rat (Feb 16, 2013)

I have an Optech uniloop-like setup too, does wonders in terms of peace of mind. Also, for the weight-bearing quickrelease with my Sunsniper I bought a Sirui MP-20 clamp (already have a same brand plate underneath the camera, should be AS compatible). That has an extra pin that makes sure that even if the clamp comes loose, your camera doesn't drop. This way, I have two safeguards and both are allowed to fail. Just not at the same time.

Whether the Sirui clamps have the same fastidious screw knobs remains to be seen. So far, I'm happy but if mine gives, I'll vent here


----------



## David Hull (Feb 16, 2013)

I use a black rapid strap and an RRS screw clamp. The screw never comes loose and as one poster said, set it so that teh screw knob is under the lens which will further reduce the probability. That said, I am still paranoid. When I am not using my BR strap and clamp, I use an Op/Tech "Super Classic Strap" as shown here:

http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Super-Classic/dp/B000JJN9PK/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1361051404&sr=8-15&keywords=optech

When using the Black Rapid Strap, remove the padded part of the Op/Tech strap (it just unclips) and I loop what remains through the BR strap as shown in this blog post:

http://blog.martinbaileyphotography.com/2011/05/29/podcast-288-camera-straps-and-safety-measures/

This hasn't saved my bacon yet but at some point it probably will.

BTW: I don't agree with Martin's use fo the quick release clamp (and niether did teh guys at RRS). I use a screw clamp in place of that. RRS has now designed a clamp specificaly for the application which is (for those who might be interested):

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=B2-FAB-F&type=0&eq=&desc=B2-FAB-F-38mm-clamp-with-flat-back&key=it


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 16, 2013)

I use this with a BR-7 and a Canon E-2 Handstrap

http://www.kirkphoto.com/Camera_Plate_for_Canon_5D_Mark_III.html

I have NO concerns whatsoever.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 16, 2013)

At least with the 5DIII, the RSS L-bracket actually makes the grip more comfortable than without the bracket. Attach one of the little clamps to the side part of the bracket, and you've got the perfect setup -- comfortable in either orientation without anything getting in your way, yet entirely secure.

Going the other direction, pop off the grip (and you can leave the bracket attached to the grip when you do so), screw the BR wrist strap into the tripod mount, and slap on the Shorty McForty, and you've got the ultimate (slightly oversized) P&S.

It's actually kinda scary how versatile the 5DIII is. There are a few cameras that do certain things slightly (but not much) better, but there literally isn't anything it doesn't do well. And pick anything that one of those other cameras beats the 5DIII at and there'll be something else that the 5DIII beats it at. That even carries through to the 1DX -- the 5DIII has silent shooting and can do small and diminutive (no grip + Shorty McForty), and nothing other than the 1DX (and 1DIV?) beat the 5DIII at action.

Totally off-topic, but I do believe that the 5DIII may be the single best camera ever made.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 16, 2013)

You can also get the Kirk strap where the clamp isn't an addon, but an integral part of the strap assembly. I did a review for it in the Review section. In that case the clamp is a 1", with built in handles on either side for the strap to attach to. 

I took it on a killer 12 mile hike today where it performed wonderfully. I never take the strap/clamp off, and in over a month it has't loosened at all.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 17, 2013)

Best option is actually the F-1 plate from CarrySpeed.com since it has the Arca plate, and the 1/4"-20 screw hole for the BR FastnR.

Will post a photo shortly.


----------



## tgara (Feb 17, 2013)

David Hull said:


> I use a black rapid strap and an RRS screw clamp. The screw never comes loose and as one poster said, set it so that teh screw knob is under the lens which will further reduce the probability. That said, I am still paranoid. When I am not using my BR strap and clamp, I use an Op/Tech "Super Classic Strap" as shown here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Super-Classic/dp/B000JJN9PK/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1361051404&sr=8-15&keywords=optech
> 
> ...



I do this with the BR strap and the RRS screw clamp. It works great.

I don't use the OpTech Uniloop and I don't want dangly things hanging from any mounting lugs. Instead, for my safety measure, I'm having a seamstress make a two-inch nylon web with a clip on either end. One clip will attach to the lug on my RRS plate, and the other will clip onto the carabiner of the RRS strap. Will post photos once I have it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2013)

David Hull said:


> When using the Black Rapid Strap, remove the padded part of the Op/Tech strap (it just unclips) and I loop what remains through the BR strap as shown in this blog post:
> 
> http://blog.martinbaileyphotography.com/2011/05/29/podcast-288-camera-straps-and-safety-measures/
> 
> ...



I agree that a lever release clamp is not the right choice there. 

Just to clarify, what he says in the blog is that the BR FastenR lug came unscrewed from the clamp (as I've noted, that happens when the lug is directly connected to a tripod socket). That's not a risk for me - I use Loctite on the lug screw connection to the clamp.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1) The screw knob on the clamp doesn't loosen on its own. It just doesn't. By positioning it so the knob is under the lens or away from your body, you avoid brushing against it (even that's unlikely to loosen it - when clamped down, it's tight). It's really not a concern, I tighten it and forget it. Note that the same cannot be said of the BR lug - that frequently came loose during use (before I switched to the AS plates and Kirk clamp w/ Loctite on the lug).
> 
> 2) The 1" clamp provides all the 'holding capacity' needed, even for a 1D X + 600mm f/4L IS II. The only reason not to use the 1.75" clamp (or the new RRS 1.5" clamp with the flat bottom) is that the 1" clamp is less bulky.



I agree 100%. I have a 5D3 with a Kirk plate and the Kirk 1" screw clamp and have never had an issue. On another note, my old 40D has a RRS L-bracket combined with the RRS lever clamp on a Markins M10 on Gitzo 2531EX legs, so I come from a place of comparing the Kirk setup to RRS and I can say I have been very impressed with the strength of the Kirk system. Highly recommended.

The BR FastenR hold tight to the underside of the Kirk plate provided the rubber gasket is between them.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally back online... CarrySpeed plate, with FastenR in place of pin, so Arca plate + BlackRapid FastenR.

There are 2 screws, one on each side of the pivot point.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 21, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> Finally back online... CarrySpeed plate, with FastenR in place of pin, so Arca plate + BlackRapid FastenR.
> 
> There are 2 screws, one on each side of the pivot point.


Do you have a shot of this from the other angle? From the perspective of looking down on the lens towards the plate?


----------



## TexinAfrica (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm grateful to all for the comments. The comments have been very instructive. I've since ordered a variety of straps, clamps, fasteners, plates, thread-lock compounds. 

On the lighter side, how can my photos not improve after all these added gadgets? 

Every hobby I've ever had (boats, fishing, golf, woodworking) builds an industry that convinces you that you must have "one of these" to stay in the game.

I'm a sucker for "a better way". The BR with clamp will be a better way.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 21, 2013)

TexinAfrica said:


> On the lighter side, how can my photos not improve after all these added gadgets?
> 
> I'm a sucker for "a better way". The BR with clamp will be a better way.



Your shots will be tack sharp with this new setup  I know mine were....


----------

